# Earliest age to start going to the Groomers?



## TiffanyGolden

Nala is 6 months old.

I've seen others as early as 5 months old going to groomers. 
I know a Golden's coat isn't fully in until they are 2 or 3 years of age. Can going to the groomers ruin their full coat if the growing process isn't finished?


----------



## CashStringer

We've been taking our boys to the groomer since they were really young (around 3 months) to get them used to the whole process (blow dryers, nail trims, ear cleaning, etc.). They both have beautiful coats and I don't think it has affected anything.


----------



## Megora

Why waste your money? Particularly as this breed is not a typical groomer shop breed.

There is very little that needs to be done that can't be done by the owner.

Just learn to groom at home.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

CashStringer said:


> We've been taking our boys to the groomer since they were really young (around 3 months) to get them used to the whole process (blow dryers, nail trims, ear cleaning, etc.). They both have beautiful coats and I don't think it has affected anything.


I've been thinking about it for when her coat is extra long. Nala already has a dense coat at 6 months old! What do you usually have done when you go to the Groomers?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Megora said:


> Why waste your money? Particularly as this breed is not a typical groomer shop breed.
> 
> There is very little that needs to be done that can't be done by the owner.
> 
> Just learn to groom at home.


I would, but a hair stylist or pet grooming is not my specialty. Her coat is already becoming very long, longer than most other 6 month old pups I see on the forum. What would you consider grooming? Also, black nails are VERY hard to see the vein. I usually clip her nails, brush her, and shampoo her. I have do not blow dry her. I tried when she was small but the blowing never really stuck with her!


----------



## CashStringer

We have a typical groom done - bath, blow dry, ear cleaning, nail clipping, trimmings of the feet (on top and the pads), sometimes a sanitary cut, and I like Cash's ears trimmed close as well. They'll also de-shed them when they're blowing their undercoat. Cash has a CRAZY thick coat and has gotten a couple of matts lately - they remove those too. Just have them be really specific about what they intend to cut and make sure you're Ok with it! We had one place completely thin out his tail - I almost cried! Thankfully his hair grows fast!

There's nothing better than a freshly groomed dog!! Our home isn't exactly conducive to doing the groom ourselves and not having to deal with wet dog/lots of hair is worth every penny for us! I certainly keep up with it in between groomings (brushing and I trim his paws/ears myself) but I'm not nearly as thorough as they are.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Is your breeder near enough you could go there?
I'm sure she'd welcome a little income and seeing your baby.


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe hasn't been to the groomers yet at 1.5. We bath her ourself and my mom trims her paws once in awhile. Sometimes she gets little matts on her ears and we do that ourselves. I imagine one day she will go though.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Its never too early to take your dog to a groomer. They will get used to the process and sounds of the dryers, etc. The only things that will damage the coat are cutting the hair (besides on the feet and to neaten up the ears) and using a harsh tool like a furminator which cuts the hair rather than brush it. (Many groomers use furminators as a deshedding tool, I recommend an undercoat rake instead.) Just be specific about what you want done-there are groomers out there who, if you even mention the words "trim" or "slight cut", or whatever, you'll end up with a shaved dog-that is what would be damaging to the coat.


----------



## TheRocky

yes it's okay to bring our dogs to groomers even they still young. But still you can do it your own. Just be a groomer for your dogs


----------

